# Can a Netgear DGN1000 router be used as a repeater?



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just switched ISPs from Orange to O2 and it looks like Orange are going to let me keep the router they sent me. Therefore, as neither router has a particularly good range I wanted to make a WiFi repeater out of my Orange router (Netgear DGN1000).

I have read many places that I must use the DD-WRT custom firmware to do this, however my router has been overlooked with this firmware creation and I do no believe it is compatible with it.

Therefore, is it possible to create a repeater with the DGN1000 without DD-WRT?

If so, how?


Thanks,
_*GreenLightPC*_


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not a feature of this netgear and it appears you are right in that there is no dd-wrt support.


----------

